# The Flowers are 7 weeks



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This is week 7 for the Flowers  
Ivy

Lilly

Rose

Holly

Daisy


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

aww they're so cute!


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

awww they are all so sweet

ive fallen in love with rose though


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Rose...............for a black kitten? are you on drugs may? pmsl  Lovely pics! can I borrow you at next show for my own personal David Bailey


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

how cute.. I want Holly!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Rose...............for a black kitten? are you on drugs may? pmsl  Lovely pics! can I borrow you at next show for my own personal David Bailey


Have you never heard of the black rose ?
My Son takes the pictures I'm sure he would be happy to do a photo shoot for you


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG-superdooperdoublitand troople-(made that word up)if i ever received flowers such as these for any reason-i'd be the happiest woman alive-they are to die for-HUGE WELL DONE MAY


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Holly is delicioussssssssssss - a real sweet pea...
Congrats on having such lovely babies


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice pictures... look at those ears...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,, beautiful kittens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Siamese Kelly said:


> OMG-superdooperdoublitand troople-(made that word up)if i ever received flowers such as these for any reason-i'd be the happiest woman alive-they are to die for-HUGE WELL DONE MAY:


Pmsl superdooperdoublitand troople yes that is a Kelly word


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Asolutely gorgeous pics


----------



## DeanneW 1983 (Apr 8, 2008)

may said:


> This is week 7 for the Flowers
> Ivy
> 
> Lilly
> ...


arrrr great pics hollie is so cute ,,,,i wanna cuddle her..what i pretty face she has...lovely


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

I wanna kiss them all!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning kittens!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are gorgeous may i bet you are very proud


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

wow what beautiful kitten's


----------

